# Finally got him!



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Caught my first Coyote today, a nice male.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

nice lookin dog.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

OO looks like a ******!! Good looking pics. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a prime looking coyote specimen! Congrats. I still haven't harvested one! Keep it up,

Dan


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

congrats on the yote. looks like ma nature is going to bless us with some cold weather and get rid of all that mud. my traps been empty the past couple mornings but ive been playing with some other lures. hopefully this cold spell will get things going again


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Trophy! really cool coat.
hope to see many more.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

sweet


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations on a fine Trophy!! No matter what others say that is one hard animal to outwit. Good Job!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Bishs,

Nice catch. Very cool looking coyote. Hope to catch one soon.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Very nice looking yote, congratulations!!!! Looks like he will need a bath I'd remake the set without any lure or bait, but put in another set close to the catch circle also. I bet he goes over 35lbs.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Very Nicccce!!!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

wow Bishs............What a TROPHY coyote. Congrats on your catch. I'd like to get one some day soon. With all that mud he almost looks black. Let us know how his bath goes.:lol: :lol: Congrats again on your *Trophy*!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pics and a great catch!!!!


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

great job! great pics! great looking fur! thats a keeper!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations! I was thinking the same thing the other guys said...that pelts gonna need some washing! 

Looks like fall trapping conditions...get that steel back in there, quick.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks guys, well a coyote has been scratching the dirt off some of my traps, and I believe I just caught him.  

I remade a step down dirt hole just outside of the catch circle, with 50/50 peat moss and dry dirt and sprayed with 50/50 propolene glycerine and water. I caught him in a 1.75 Victor, double rebar cross staked with mid chain swivel added to trap chain. When I approached he was "woofing" at me.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

great story and even greater trophy!

mike


----------



## mark degroat (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott,

Awesome animal....It's giving me the bug again !

Mark


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

nice dark looking coat,he posed for the camera well,didn't he!!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks, he has a lot of black on him, and its not from being dirty. My ground is a sandy loam, it looks like sticky mud but its not. Its nice for canine trapping, because the dirt holes seldom fill up with any water after a rain.


----------

